# PnS camera buying advice (15k-20k).



## z3rO (Jan 20, 2017)

*What's your budget?*
15K - 20K

*Camera type?*
Point and Shoot

*Body Style?
Compact or Bridge *
Compact

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
~20X optical

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
Yes

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Home gatherings, Travel.

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
Both indoors and outdoors.

*Video?*
Yes

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*

*Canon SX720,* Nikon A900, Sony WX500, Sony HX60V

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
1st preference: Cannon

*From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store*
Any.

*Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...*
No AA/AAA battery, WiFi, GPS, Panorama, HDR (but these aren't my deciding factors)

*Anything else you would like to tell us?*
This one's for my mom. Her last camera was Canon SX240 HS (suggested by nac back in 2012  ). Looking for an upgrade.


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2017)

If SX240 is fine and good, it's better to keep it. The models you have in your mind is not much of an upgrade in terms of image quality and they are pricey. Just more zoom, wifi, latest processor etc.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jan 20, 2017)

Canon Powershot SX540 HS Digital Camera | 20.3 MP | 50x Optical Zoom | Black Color -21,495.

Buy Canon Powershot SX540 HS Digital Camera | 20.3 MP | 50x Optical Zoom | Black Color Online at Low Price in India | Canon Camera Reviews &amp; Ratings - Amazon.i


----------



## z3rO (Jan 20, 2017)

nac said:


> If SX240 is fine and good, it's better to keep it. The models you have in your mind is not much of an upgrade in terms of image quality and they are pricey. Just more zoom, wifi, latest processor etc.



Yup, SX240 has great IQ but she no longer has it.

- - - Updated - - -



johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Canon Powershot SX540 HS Digital Camera | 20.3 MP | 50x Optical Zoom | Black Color -21,495.
> 
> Buy Canon Powershot SX540 HS Digital Camera | 20.3 MP | 50x Optical Zoom | Black Color Online at Low Price in India | Canon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.i



SX540 doesn't fit the form factor she's looking for. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2017)

z3rO said:


> Yup, SX240 has great IQ but she no longer has it.


In that case, you can buy one. Just look it as a replacement rather than upgrade.

I guess you have already filtered among the cameras 

I am expecting SX730 in the very near future, likely to hit the market by March
Sony has HX90, though it has availability issues
A900 has 4k video, something which others don't have

Weigh these features and get the one you find good. 
Manual focus, tilting screen, viewfinder, more zoom, 4k video


----------



## z3rO (Jan 20, 2017)

nac said:


> In that case, you can buy one. Just look it as a replacement rather than upgrade.
> 
> I guess you have already filtered among the cameras
> 
> ...



Thinking of buying SX720 as it can't wait. Need to buy before 24th. She hardly does any video recording and FHD is sufficient. Manual focus and more zoom might come in handy.

SX720 is available at a price of 20,500 - 21,000 in Delhi.

Thanks for your inputs nac. 

- - - Updated - - -

Bought SX720.

- - - Updated - - -

The metallic look is beautiful.

*i.imgur.com/b2sdNMm.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2017)

z3rO said:


> Bought SX720.


That's quick. Congrats on your purchase...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2017)

yaah really quick....congrats bro


----------

